# How long to potty train?



## goldencowboy88 (Aug 7, 2013)

So we've had Dallas about two months now and he is about three quarters potty trained. He is now just over 5 months old. How long does it typically take to potty train? He is fully crate trained but when we let him out of the crate after lets say a 15-30 min play session down stairs he goes on the floor. I can keep him "potty trained" if I take him out constantly which is what I have been doing but I want to test him to see if he really is potty trained and wont go on the floor and will let me know when he has to go. So far no luck he goes inside and outside it seems. The only reason he hasn't gone inside in the past few weeks is because I take him out frequently. Am i doing a dis-service taking him out to frequently or do I keep at it and it will come with time. I really want to see where I am at with him. Thank you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When I was training Penny, it seemed she got the idea of going outside but she didn't get the idea of NOT going inside. I followed her around one day and waited. As soon as she started to squat, I scooped her up from behind...the element of surprise makes a lasting impression. I also said Noooooooooooo. Ran with her outside and put her on the grass. THEN I praised her and snapped the leash on...I always had it hung around my neck, ready to use.

That did the trick. I kept up with taking her out regularly to avoid accidents, but from that day to her last she never went in the house again.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

My last two pups potty trained right away.
Ollie for instance had two accidents in the house, the first week he was here at 8.5 weeks. None since then.
My potty training is :
1. For first few weeks, Take right out every half hour or so, or before and after eating, playing, etc. Make sure they fully go when out.
2. Keep an eye on them at all time sfirst few weeks to see signals they have to go out even if they have already. Keep them with you.
3. Go to same spot each time.
4. Give Potty name, like "Go Potty."
5. Praise to high heaven each time they go outside.
6. Do not hit/hurt/scold when pup goes in house, just redirect outside.
7. Consistency, patience and sense of humor always.

After a couple weeks of this, Ollie would stand by the door and whimper when he wanted to go out.
All dogs develop at different times, including potty success, but at 5 months Ollie totally comprehends what is expected of him. I would think if your pup is still going in house at 5 months, you might want to revisit your basic training.

Good luck


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marvin is 9 weeks old and he has now had a couple days accident free. He knows to ring bells to go outside which really helps - we praise him tons when he rings them and goes outside to do his business. Like Penny's mom said, ever since we picked him up "mid-pee" and said "noooo no no" I think the shock stayed with him and he now gets that going outside is where he can "pee freely" without interruption! LOL

We just make sure we take him out after every nap, playtime, etc. We use the word "outside" and when we first got him we carried him outside to the yard so he didn't even have the opportunity to pee on the floor. I know your pup is five months so that's a bit tougher to pick him up and take him out. Also - I'm not sure if you already are, but make sure that you use an enzyme pet-cleaner like Nature's Miracle so that he doesn't pick up on spots where he's peed before and don't make a big deal about him going in the house or he will start using it for attention. 

Make sure you praise him and treat him outside right after he goes and make it a really good experience. Going back to these basics might help to drill it in.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie is 15 months old. She was about 11 months the last time she had an oops moment. She just now has begun to put her paw to the door. 

It takes time, but an amazing moment when you see that bulb come on in their head! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trinn (Aug 11, 2013)

Max is now 13 weeks old, we got him at 11 weeks from our local kennels so he was used to 'going toilet' in his room, I thought I would have an uphill struggle with house training but he got it almost immediately.

As soon as we brought him home we had him in the garden, with treats and praising to high heaven if he did anything, the first few days we took him out every 10 mins or so (which isn't nice seeing as I live in the UK and it rains most of the time), now he barks at the door when he wants to go out. 

The only time he's had an accident was when we weren't listening to him.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer has been housetrained since he was about 4 months old. But I still feel the need to keep an eye on him every so often. Though that may have more to do with him not destroying furniture than peeing on the floor. 

What others have said though, I kept him on a rigid schedule for months. And he still is... during the week. Always goes outside when we wake up, before I leave for work, at lunch, after work, after dinner, and twice before bed. The weekends are less scheduled. We are either on the go and things vary, or we are at home and don't keep as tight of a schedule. 

I think keeping a schedule, and reinforcing good potty every time we went outside just reinforced in his mind that outside was where he went potty. Consistency is really the key as all puppies will learn at different paces. Not giving them the opportunity to potty inside will make the learning process quicker though. So if you need to keep him on a 15 or 30 minute schedule still, stick with it and gradually increase in 5 minute increments.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Same issue here! I have followed pretty much all of the suggestions except I have been waiting an hour to take my Oliver out. After reading the advice, I think I will try the 30minutes. I have caught him in the act and swooped him up and said "no" loudly to no avail. He just starts to nip at me playfully. This boy is very stubborn just like his 10 1/2 year old golden brother.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I posted to soon...our oldest boy would go right in front of us and just stare at us. I can't remember how long it took to potty train him though. We didn't pick Oliver up from the breeder until he was nearing 10 weeks and have only had him for 2 weeks so I will try to take him out more and have a sense of humor as I'm putting together the steam cleaner I just purchased from Target.. lol


----------

